# kharteet خرتيت



## wildan1

_Kharteeet Qatar!_ is a message I got sent from an Egyptian friend, along with a streaming report on Qatar.

 I only speak some colloquial Moroccan and don't recognize the term.

Is that ﺧﺭﺗﻴﺖ in Arabic? I cannot find "kharteet" in the dictionary.

Thanks for any help


----------



## elroy

Hi, wildan1.  The person may have meant خارطة قطر ("a map of Qatar").  Would that make sense in your context?


----------



## Masjeen

خرتيت؟؟
*Rhinoceros*


----------



## azeid

I think it is as you said خرتيت (rhinoceros) and I think the message was meant to insult the prince of Qatar.
Of course,this is not my opinion but this is my understanding to the message.


----------



## wildan1

azeid said:


> I think it is as you said خرتيت (rhinoceros) and I think the message was meant to insult the prince of Qatar.
> Of course,this is not my opinion but this is my understanding to the message.


 
Thank you, azeid. Your suggestion fits the context. It is a news report about the Sheikh meeting with Israeli representatives.

Is خرتيت a common insult?


----------



## Masjeen

azeid said:


> i think it is as you said خرتيت (rhinoceros) and i think the message was meant to insult the prince of qatar.
> Of course,this is not my opinion but this is my understanding to the message.


 
كل هذا عشان كورة..؟؟ والله مشكلة هالكورة
الحين صار الموضوع مفهوم


----------



## Masjeen

wildan1 said:


> Thank you, azeid. Your suggestion fits the context. It is a news report about the Sheikh meeting with Israeli representatives.
> 
> Is خرتيت a common insult?


  yes


----------



## azeid

wildan1 said:


> Thank you, azeid. Your suggestion fits the context. It is a news report about the Sheikh meeting with Israeli representatives.
> 
> Is خرتيت a common insult?


Yes,It is to insult fat people.


----------



## elroy

Interesting.  This is the first time I've come across this word.  In Palestinian Arabic, a "rhinoceros" is a وحيد القرن, as in MSA.


----------



## Masjeen

_Kharteeet Qatar = _*Rhinoceros of qatar*


----------



## wildan1

Masjeen said:


> _Kharteeet Qatar = _*Rhinoceros of qatar*


 
Interesting as an insult. I think the closest big animal to sound insulting in English would be _The Elephant_ or _Hippo of Qat_ar (_he's as big as an elephant/hippopotamus_ can be an insult about a very fat person).

But the ugly face and big horn add to the insult, for sure!


----------



## Faylasoof

Is خرتيت used only in the Egyptian dialect? 



elroy said:


> Interesting.  This is the first time I've come across this word.  In Palestinian Arabic, a "rhinoceros" is a وحيد القرن, as in MSA.



It is interesing that in the Palestinian dialect you use an MSA term, or at least one (وحيد القرن) of the two MSA terms for a rhino. The other of course being  کَرکَدَن / کَرکَدَّن  .


----------



## Masjeen

Faylasoof said:


> Is خرتيت used only in the Egyptian dialect?
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesing that in the Palestinian dialect you use an MSA term, or at least one (وحيد القرن) of the two MSA terms for a rhino. The other of course being کَرکَدَن / کَرکَدَّن .


 
we also call it (وحيد القرن)


----------



## Faylasoof

Masjeen said:


> we also call it (وحيد القرن)



So is خرتيت just in Egypt or also Sudan ? Libya? 

(Found one or two more synonyms for this in MSA).


----------



## Masjeen

well that because They teach us in school the Arabic name also the Documentary films (Most if not all are Egyptian) refers to it by the Arabic name..


----------



## WadiH

Faylasoof said:


> So is خرتيت just in Egypt or also Sudan ? Libya?
> 
> (Found one or two more synonyms for this in MSA).



I'm pretty sure خرتيت is allowed in MSA.


----------



## Faylasoof

Well, interesting you say this. I've come across these: 

وحيد القرن   / أم القرن / كركدن / كركدان /*مرميس*

But no sign of *خرتيت*  in any standard, reputable Arabic lexicon. However, the closest thing I found is *خرطيط* , a butterfly (!) according to Lisan and this entry (in _loghatnaameh_ _dehkhoda_, an online Farsi dictionary). But _dehkhoda_ lists it both as a butterfly and a rhinoceros (کرگدن_ kargadan_). Quite a contrast! Also, rhino horn (شاخ کرگدن).

*خرطیط*. [ خ ِ ] (ع اِ) *پروانه* ای که بازوهای آن منقش باشد. (از منتهی الارب ) (از تاج العروس ) (از لسان العرب ) (از اقرب الموارد). ||* کرگدن* . || *شاخ کرگدن* . (دزی ج 1 ص 363).​


----------



## WadiH

Faylasoof said:


> Well, interesting you say this. I've come across these:
> 
> وحيد القرن   / أم القرن / كركدن / كركدان /*مرميس*
> 
> But no sign of *خرتيت*  in any standard, reputable Arabic lexicon. However, the closest thing I found is *خرطيط* , a butterfly (!) according to Lisan and this entry (in _loghatnaameh_ _dehkhoda_, an online Farsi dictionary). But _dehkhoda_ lists it both as a butterfly and a rhinoceros (کرگدن_ kargadan_). Quite a contrast! Also, rhino horn (شاخ کرگدن).
> 
> *خرطیط*. [ خ ِ ] (ع اِ) *پروانه* ای که بازوهای آن منقش باشد. (از منتهی الارب ) (از تاج العروس ) (از لسان العرب ) (از اقرب الموارد). ||* کرگدن* . || *شاخ کرگدن* . (دزی ج 1 ص 363).​



Which dictionary had وحيد القرن in it?

Whether or not it's found in any classical lexicons, the word is certainly widely used in MSA.  Just put it in google and you'll see.


----------



## Faylasoof

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Which dictionary had وحيد القرن in it?
> 
> Whether or not it's found in any classical lexicons, the word is certainly widely used in MSA.  Just put it in google and you'll see.



Steingass's lexicon. Also, lists the others. 

I noticed this! Actually, I was trying to determine:
1) When خرتيت came to be used in MSA.
2) If / when there was a change from خرطیط to خرتيت.





Masjeen said:


> well that because They teach us in school the Arabic name also the Documentary films (Most if not all are Egyptian) refers to it by the Arabic name..



Thanks for this Masjeen! So, I see now that it isn''t any longer EA alone but also MSA.


----------

